
Show HN: Windsor – See All Your Users' Events - pranaygp
https://windsor.io?ref=hackernews
======
pranaygp
Windsor is your event feed for every user on your platform.

Simply connect the services you use and experience the ease of diagnosing
issues during support or development.

I'd love to hear any feedback on the playground - team@windsor.io. Reach out
if you'd like a demo or help setting up Windsor :)

